
George Borjas talks about the impact of high levels of Immigration on US Workers - moistgorilla
http://gborjas.org/2016/03/16/senate-testimony/
======
moistgorilla
[http://www.judiciary.senate.gov/meetings/the-impact-of-
high-...](http://www.judiciary.senate.gov/meetings/the-impact-of-high-levels-
of-immigration-on-us-workers)

Here is a link to his senate testimony. He begins speaking at ~43:00

One of the most interesting quotes from him is

"Immigration redistributes wealth from people that compete with immigrants to
people that don't compete with immigrants"

